

Show HN: Free social/portfolio site for aspiring artists - earlycanvas
http://earlycanvas.com

======
earlycanvas
EarlyCanvas is your 'evolving portfolio'. Share your art work (whether it's in
progress or complete), get feedback, follow other artists, pin inspiring art,
even sell your art. All the while we'll create a beautiful, customizeable,
professional portfolio site for you.

All for free. No limits, no restrictions, no fee. And you ALWAYS retain the
copyright.

